# Sonax perfect finish



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I watched this last night and I thought I'd it would help anybody who has soft paint problems, but it is a excellent finishing polish for all paints:thumb:


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It is one of, if not THE best finishing polish out there. Very reliable. I did a real time rotary video on my you tube page, its effortless


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stangalang said:


> It is one of, if not THE best finishing polish out there. Very reliable. I did a real time rotary video on my you tube page, its effortless
> 
> Refining with Sonax perfect finish on the flex rotary - YouTube


Watched that the other night matt:thumb: great video it's one of those finishing polishes that have a nice working time and a joy to remove:thumb:

Everyone should have this in their detailing Arsenal.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chongo said:


> Watched that the other night matt:thumb: great video it's one of those finishing polishes that have a nice working time and a joy to remove:thumb:
> 
> Everyone should have this in their detailing Arsenal.


Agreed, this and m205 should be in every bag


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Agreed, this and m205 should be in every bag


What about Menz 4500/85rd vs Sonax Perfect finish ? 
I expect Sonax PP easier to use .


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Stop using this polish, when i start using Gtech Panel wipe and S&H 7010 for inspection...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> What about Menz 4500/85rd vs Sonax Perfect finish ?
> I expect Sonax PP easier to use .


Haven't used menzerna in some years now nasser, just don't see the use for it now. this is easier to use i think, less temperamental in the cold (but you wouldn't know nothin about that….) and an easier wipe up imo. Quicker too if you want it to be



pawlik said:


> Stop using this polish, when i start using Gtech Panel wipe and S&H 7010 for inspection...


Really? I use 7010 also and after saturating the panel multiple times i don't notice anything of worth? Have you found otherwise? If so would love to know what and why, pm me please if you don't want to divulge too much in thread


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great video Stangalang, how does this compare to Koch chemie's M2?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've got some menzerna 4500 for my spring detail(outside)
Would sonax be the better option?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> I've got some menzerna 4500 for my spring detail(outside)
> Would sonax be the better option?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


They are both great polishes mate:thumb: I just find that Sonax is easier to work with than Menzerna as it tends to have slightly more oils in it and less cut than Sonax which has more cut. Give a go it comes in 250ml and it's cheap.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I will Mick,I want to use it to refine before blackfire gep, which I would class as a glaze.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

graham1970 said:


> I've got some menzerna 4500 for my spring detail(outside)
> Would sonax be the better option?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


If you've got it, use it graham you wont be in anyway let down. As mick said, sonax will have a little more cut in a little less work time so if you want to try something else then get a small bottle and compare!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmmm....may try both,Finnish polishing is a lovely Job anyway... Cheers guys 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

A quick question for the 'Prof' and Matt. Where does the Sonax Ex 04-06 fit in? I've not tried Perfect finish but have the aforementioned.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Moet1974 said:


> A quick question for the 'Prof' and Matt. Where does the Sonax Ex 04-06 fit in? I've not tried Perfect finish but have the aforementioned.


So its specifically designed for random orbital use. Perfect finish tends to gum up and clog pads on something like a das6 quite quickly, not as bad on a long throw machine. ex04-06 is water soluble though, it even sweats when you start to use it. Think of it as the same product, but for a standard machine. It has the same cut and finish rating etc etc


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I must admit, the only issue I had with Sonax PF is that one time I used it and the LSP I applied afterwards failed surprisingly quickly. I just give the panel a good wipe down with a panel wipe product afterwards now and haven't had the issue since. Great polish for me, so quick, great cut, spreads so well and amazing finish!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I think I'll give some of this a try or the yellow rupes polish, not sure how the two compare


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

wish wash said:


> I think I'll give some of this a try or the yellow rupes polish, not sure how the two compare


I've used both and love both but it seemed to me that the yellow rupes Keramik polish may have slightly less cut than Perfect Finish ... the Rupes polish does finish really well


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Does sonax pf have to be worked differently with a flex 3401?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

pawlik said:


> Stop using this polish, when i start using Gtech Panel wipe and S&H 7010 for inspection...


I use PF quite regular and wipe down with panel wipe also, never had any negative results in regards to fillers or drop back.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Used this to tidy up the paint on my Honda Civic daily driver. Worked the paint via a Megs Microfibre cutting pad and a Flex VRG.

Was effortless on the soft paint, no holograms and a decent one stage finish. Great product.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Serkie said:


> Used this to tidy up the paint on my Honda Civic daily driver. Worked the paint via a Megs Microfibre cutting pad and a Flex VRG.
> 
> Was effortless on the soft paint, no holograms and a decent one stage finish. Great product.


Did you need to refine the finish with a softer pad after a MF cutting pad?


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

chongo said:


> Did you need to refine the finish with a softer pad after a MF cutting pad?


Hey chongo,

I didn't on this occasion as I was time limited and it was cold!

The paintwork was in pretty bad condition when I got the car so wanted biggest bang for bucks hence going for Perfect Finish.

I took a couple of photos, this is naked just after a wipe down with isopropyl and in bad light...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks great but you will probably see some slight hazing but not much as the abrasive aren't as big as a cutting compound, so when you have time and weather is on your side you will definitely see a difference in clarity and reflection after you have used a finishing pad:thumb: nice motor.


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Guys

I'll be using a das 6 Pro. Would I be better to use another polish rather than PF if its going to "gum up" or bog down. I'll be using it on very soft civic ep3 Milano red? If not what would the guys @chongo @stangalang use instead?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Razormck said:


> Guys
> 
> I'll be using a das 6 Pro. Would I be better to use another polish rather than PF if its going to "gum up" or bog down. I'll be using it on very soft civic ep3 Milano red? If not what would the guys @chongo @stangalang use instead?


You will be fine using it with a Das 6 pro:thumb: as long as you don't use to much product, 3-4 small drops will be enough and remember medium pressure for a couple of passes then as the polish has started to breakdown lay off the pressure and carry on for another couple of passes:thumb:

What pads are you going to use.


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

@Chongo 

I have not narrowed down pads yet - probably the hexlogic pads. Due to the soft nature of the Honda paint it likely to be orange or white pad with PF of 04-06.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Razormck said:


> @Chongo
> 
> I have not narrowed down pads yet - probably the hexlogic pads. Due to the soft nature of the Honda paint it likely to be orange or white pad with PF of 04-06.


Start with the white pad first on a test spot area, even get the green medium pad this is good pad if you need more bite, but it's less aggressive than the orange pad.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Wheres a good place to get this from? I notice that Jim from White Details uses this as his finishing polish, and coupled with the comments from here, I think this will be my next test to finding a final polish.

I have found it on CleanYourCar, but I wanted to get 2 Rupes White ultra finishing pads and unfortunately they don't stock 150mm pads for that? Will I be ordering Sonax from CYC and the pads from PB?


----------



## tom.hills (Jan 21, 2018)

DrEskimo said:


> Wheres a good place to get this from? I notice that Jim from White Details uses this as his finishing polish, and coupled with the comments from here, I think this will be my next test to finding a final polish.
> 
> I have found it on CleanYourCar, but I wanted to get 2 Rupes White ultra finishing pads and unfortunately they don't stock 150mm pads for that? Will I be ordering Sonax from CYC and the pads from PB?


Hi, a quick tip for today only - order a 1L bottle from amazon, add a tub of Haribo to your order for £1.99 to take it over the £50 threshold and enter the code BIGTHANKS to take advantage of £10 off ;-)
If you don't mind waiting a few days you can select free postage and get it for £40 delivered, result.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

I LOVE this stuff. Truly a fantastic product and well worth a try by those interested.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

SF3800 gets my vote, such a lovely compound to work with.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

lol I do like Esotoric videos but he loves to waffle on about that Gloss meter at any opportunity. 

For some reason I struggle with PF, it gives good results but feels like such a slow process for a finishing stage. I still can’t find a 205 beater for quick flexible finishing stage, it just keeps on going and can be watered down to your liking. 

I ended up using PF as a mixer with 101 and that seemed to work nice.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Triggauk said:


> lol I do like Esotoric videos but he loves to waffle on about that Gloss meter at any opportunity.
> 
> For some reason I struggle with PF, it gives good results but feels like such a slow process for a finishing stage. I still can't find a 205 beater for quick flexible finishing stage, it just keeps on going and can be watered down to your liking.
> 
> I ended up using PF as a mixer with 101 and that seemed to work nice.


Try 205 with 101:thumb: these guys from KXK in the states use it this way:thumb: there is a very good YouTube video by obsessed garage, well worth the look


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

pawlik said:


> Stop using this polish, when i start using Gtech Panel wipe and S&H 7010 for inspection...


Your back to talk about your non favourite finishing polish

Your certainly persistent to prove that PF has this secret filling capabilities but as of yet you have no proof :wave:


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

chongo said:


> Try 205 with 101:thumb: these guys from KXK in the states use it this way:thumb: there is a very good YouTube video by obsessed garage, well worth the look


Yes I saw that Chongo. Some interesting stuff they were doing there. Not sure the way they compounded would work any more efficient or quicker than the standard traditional methods but it did make me want to try it out, I would have thought their finishing stages would have took a lot longer but apparently not. I'd need a nap after doing a bonnet at that pace lol


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Still one of my favourites


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Triggauk said:


> Yes I saw that Chongo. Some interesting stuff they were doing there. Not sure the way they compounded would work any more efficient or quicker than the standard traditional methods but it did make me want to try it out, I would have thought their finishing stages would have took a lot longer but apparently not. I'd need a nap after doing a bonnet at that pace lol


Same thoughts here about the arm speed he was using :doublesho

But he has mastered his own technique which he seems to apply to each car he compounds. The only thing that got me is when they started going on about residue control, which am a big fan of:thumb: he goes and uses his compressor to blow out the pad, and all the paint residue is flying all over the cars paint which he is working on:wall: I think it's about pushing their cars out as fast as they can if you ask me.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

chongo said:


> Same thoughts here about the arm speed he was using :doublesho
> 
> But he has mastered his own technique which he seems to apply to each car he compounds. The only thing that got me is when they started going on about residue control, which am a big fan of:thumb: he goes and uses his compressor to blow out the pad, and all the paint residue is flying all over the cars paint which he is working on:wall: I think it's about pushing their cars out as fast as they can if you ask me.


Haha yes not to mention all the residue and spent polish still on the panel. It works in theory I guess but I'm more than happy using my own wipe and check move on method. It did make me purchase a tornador though and wow what a difference, actually cleaning the pad and not just blowing it makes.

Btw did you ever get a chance to try that New US compound?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Triggauk said:


> Haha yes not to mention all the residue and spent polish still on the panel. It works in theory I guess but I'm more than happy using my own wipe and check move on method. It did make me purchase a tornador though and wow what a difference, actually cleaning the pad and not just blowing it makes.
> 
> Btw did you ever get a chance to try that New US compound?


You mean TLC compound :thumb: yes I did on a black Audi bonnet covered in server swirls and scratches.

Found it to be a fantastic cutting compound especially when paired with the Meguairs MF cutting pad:thumb: completely zero dust and a nice working time. The initial cut was excellent and the more you worked it, the finish it left blew me away. As we all know that using MF cutting pads tend to leave their own haze behind after removing the defects. But what I found is after removing the residue, the finish was haze free which has never happened before when I've used the MF pads. So overall this compound ticks all the boxes that we all strive for:thumb:

The only negative thing is the price  32fl oz was around £52 if I can remember properly or slightly cheaper.

Plus I used it with the Uro fibre pads from buff&shine and the cut and finish was perfect for a single stage machine polish or ENHANCEMENT :thumb:


----------

